# Andrew McCabe



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this turd is a test to all of us, as in our belief of our political system, or is it just smoke and mirrors?

If they don't fire his ass and file criminal charges against him, we have been well suckered in by this administration.

So far they have done virtually nothing to the big swap turds, no, nothing but double talk.

There is ample evidence against him to do both, are they going to drain the swamp???

Jeff Sessions is out of town, what up until midnight tomorrow, Friday the 16th???? He is the one to fire him, hiding???

The turd walks with a full and enhanced pension if not out by 11:59 PM tomorrow.

If they don't get rid of him in time guys, we have been suckered in with political BS.

The swamp will prove it is protecting itself at all costs, and don't give a shit about the rule of law.

The law is only there to stick it up our asses, to keep the masses under control.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to start putting deep state in place.... serving the public. This turd needs and deserves to be stepped on. Hard.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just sent a message to the president telling him what I think should happen tomorrow with that turd.

Will probably have a an alphabet on my door in the AM. 

As I said we are expected to obey the laws of the land, to me they HAVE TO also, 

their(FBI)action pisses me off to no end.

The Justice department is no better in this respect either.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is what I just got back from the white house, BOILERPLATE!


The White House, Washington
March 15, 2018

I appreciate you taking the time to send me an email. I look forward to learning your thoughts and suggestions from my staff when I return from my meetings in California and Missouri about the border wall, tax reform, jobs, and our economy.

This week, I had a very productive visit with Customs and Border Patrol and U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement in California regarding the border wall, and earlier today I met with families and businesses in St. Louis to talk about the benefits of tax cuts and tax reform.

Send me an email if you would like to share how your family or business has benefited from this historic tax cut by Clicking Here.

Thank you again for taking the time to write.

Sincerely,

Donald Trump



If you wish to receive regular email updates from the White House, please Click Here. You may also follow President Trump and the White House on Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, and YouTube.

White House Website | Privacy Policy | Contact the White House

Reply Reply All Forward


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anybody care to bet if the dementia ridden attorney general fails to act in a timely manner?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

He will be fired on Monday, in my arrogant opinion. (I hope I am wrong, but I doubt it.)

The bastard belongs in an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All we're doing is exchanging alligators for alligators. The sucking sound you hear isn't the swamp.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I too have written to my senators and representative expressing concerns and all a ever receive is a form letter thanking me for my input, but the content of the letter has nothing to do with what I’ve written.....frustrated......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He will most likely not be fired. None of those crooks in Washington want to get the idea of taking pensions by firing the crooks started. They are all connected to each other.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> He will be fired on Monday, in my arrogant opinion. (I hope I am wrong, but I doubt it.)
> 
> The bastard belongs in an orange jumpsuit.


 @Inor, they can't fire him Monday, retirement is effective at midnight tonight.

It has to be done today or he walks unscathed. Poster child for "The right crime pays plenty".

Why waste a jumpsuit, hang the bastard in whatever he is wearing, right in front of the FBI headquarters.

Leave him there until the bones fall from the noose, in about a year.

Let the people who work there see the maggots consuming the carrion daily as they walk in the door.

A stark, constant reminder of what happens to the traitors of their sworn oath to this country.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

D.C. is so large and complex that it is akin to a living creature. It has antibodies, teeth and claws and defends itself robustly. Stir it up too much, and you end up like JFK or Vince Foster.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wife heard one report this morning that even if he is fired he will still receive his pension, but forfeit certain other benefits. I haven’t read the report and can’t verify. I hope this is wrong.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Wife heard one report this morning that even if he is fired he will still receive his pension, but forfeit certain other benefits. I haven't read the report and can't verify. I hope this is wrong.


No not wrong, he will loose the enhanced benefits only at the firing,

a criminal conviction related to his violation will remove the primary benefits.

Fire now, criminal complaints next.

Let the bastard suffer the humiliation of them firing his pompous ass.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know, I wonder how many falsely went to Federal prison with contrived evidence by this turd in his earlier career?

Someone like this turd don't all of a sudden change overnight, he may never have been an honest agent at all.

Perhaps his career rise is based on false evidence fabricated by him for convictions, 

he seems to have sufficient background in the art.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> D.C. is so large and complex that it is akin to a living creature. It has antibodies, teeth and claws and defends itself robustly. Stir it up too much, and you end up like JFK or Vince Foster.


Is this not the truth?

They blocked the foster investigation by the FBI,

They used the park service people who were use to grabbing people for squatting in the parks,

not suspected homicides.

They couldn't investigate their way out of a park toilet stall including the one O'thigger stalked.

Suicide with the opposite use hand? Give me a break,

I have investigated unattended deaths, never seen one done with wrong hand.

Would be like using a left handed rope.

I know of one fed hit case where the guy supposedly used a shotgun which he drove out to the woods,

left it there, drove home,

then jogged back out to the site and ate the shotgun.

Why did he bring the car back and not use his handgun and why in the woods?

No note, no depression, no family problems,

was set to retire from his TS federal government job in a few weeks after completing the current year,

had not filled out the papers at the time of death but had them in his possession.

Was taking an early out because of differences with agency management heads.

Left wife and three kids without anything which made no sense.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We all know how the deep state works and it is not in favor of truth, justice or the American way.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

FIRED! FIRED! FIRED!

Just announced on Ingram Angle!

Now, perp walk and prison!!!!!!!

AG says criminal charges are coming, GREAT!.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good start. Now to get more of the bastards that play this game . Drain the swamp.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once in a while someone does what is right McCabe fire . Don't feell sorry for him he still gets a lot of money for retiring just not as much.

Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe fired | Fox News


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Couldn't Happen to a better asswhole.
Next..
Struk page rosenstin and Mueller.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

McCabe was fired Friday, 3-16.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

And what about the FISA judge that we now find out was buddies with Peter Strozk? He violated his professional ethics by not recusing himself. Will there be no consequences for his dishonest actions? At the very least he should be removed from the bench.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This morning I got sick to my stomach watching left wing turds crying about the firing.

They were saying how wrong it was to destroy a wonderful person who's sparkling career spanned 20+ years.

This turd's continual actions to undermine the president and the countries political structure by subversion,

shows how corrupt he is, he blames the the president for the termination, still does not see how he violated the 

laws he swore to uphold, must believe he can write his own to justify his actions.

As an example, you have a career police officer with 30 years of service, 

he decides to kill his boss the day before he retires.

Should his wonderful career negate any forthcoming charges of murder? I think not, same applies to this EX FBI turd.

He and the others thought they could set the political course of this country, disregarding us deplorables.

Him and his gaggle are no better than the euroturds running(ruining) Europe with impunity and arrogance.

I hope the justice broom sweeps all those involved out the door and into the trash can for traitors.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I listened to some retired FBI head last night on FOX.

He said his experience with McCabe through the years was one of a loyal patriot who believed in the Constitution and was a stellar public servant.

I believe him.

I also believe something happened to a handful of these characters the past few years...they became political and let their ideologies interfere with their jobs.

This cannot be allowed to happen...no way, no how. This is the behavior of Russia...of China...of Cuba. 

We don't have much left we hold sacred. Trust in our intelligence agencies needs to be one of them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Most traitors don't start off as traitors, they incur a change, 

driven by greed or an evolving ideology diametrically opposed the their previous beliefs.

They can have 7,299 proper days days and one traitorous day on the job, THEY ARE STILL TRAITORS!!!

This slime has been going at their subversion for well over a year, 

in another country they would be executed for their acts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Most traitors don't start off as traitors, they incur a change,
> 
> driven by greed or an evolving ideology diametrically opposed the their previous beliefs.
> 
> ...


 It starts out small. Maybe even with good intentions. Cover this up, over look it. It is for the over all good. Then it grows. Once you are dirty others control your actions. You justify what you are doing . The hole just gets deeper and deeper.
We may never know how deep this hole goes. What we do know is Obama and Holder were in the lead. Funded by Clinton.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Inor, they can't fire him Monday, retirement is effective at midnight tonight.
> 
> It has to be done today or he walks unscathed. Poster child for "The right crime pays plenty".
> 
> ...


Then I guess he walks.

There could be some criminal penalties, but does anybody believe those will come to pass? Keep walking, nothing to see here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

McCabe, most likely, was a good guy with a stellar career. Until he got to a certain position. Then the deep state started calling the shots. By that time he was so far into his career he couldn't/wouldn't flush it so he caved and started doing what they asked. After awhile it became easier and easier, as all lies do. he probably got to a point where he thought he'd never have to answer for his actions. During that time, whether realizing it or not, he became a traitor to this nation.

This IS going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The pressure to take down Trump just increases by ten fold......


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Rep. Mark Pocan (D-Wis.) on Saturday extended a federal job offer to McCabe, [which would preserve his pension in full] ...Pocan wants McCabe to work with his office on election security."

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...-job-after-firing_us_5aadc716e4b05b2217ff4c72

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another swamp rat.

Probably supports giving illegals SS and SSI, plus welfare.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> "Rep. Mark Pocan (D-Wis.) on Saturday extended a federal job offer to McCabe, [which would preserve his pension in full] ...Pocan wants McCabe to work with his office on election security."
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...-job-after-firing_us_5aadc716e4b05b2217ff4c72
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.


Well, hopefully McCabe will have trouble running election security from his jail cell.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------

